
Ask HN: Are you interested in becoming a technical cofounder? - robbystout
Hello!<p>I&#x27;m creating a social network that allows users to purchase affiliate products directly from within the network.  I need a technical cofounder to help me get it off the ground.  I’m currently based in Fort Collins, Colorado, but am open to moving wherever we’ll have the best chance of succeeding (NYC, Seattle, Austin, Boulder, etc.).<p>So far, I’ve designed the app, and done some light user testing with different Flinto prototypes.   I’m in the process of putting together a full prototype and getting more users involved in testing.  I’ve also done some work to game the app to make it more engaging.<p>I’m looking for a technical cofounder to choose a stack and do the MVP development work so we can get to the first round of funding.  I’ve been to some startup events and meetups, but I haven’t found anyone that doesn’t have ideas of their own they’re trying to create.<p>I need help.<p>- Is anyone interested in being a technical cofounder?<p>- Does anyone know anyone that is interested in being a technical cofounder?<p>- Do you all have any advice on where to find a technical cofounder?<p>A little about me:<p>I’m a Cal Poly grad with a degree in Economics, Finance, and Statistics..  I worked at Apple for about 7 years in both Finance and Project Management.  Most recently I worked for a fast growing YC startup and was able to hone my user experience skills, gain a working knowledge of startups, and learned a ton about design.  More personally, I’m an avid skier, hiker, backpacker, and definitely geek out on Star Trek and Star Wars to a semi-obscene degree.
======
subrat_rout
If I were you I would do following: 1\. If you have worked in a big Co for 7
years then I assume you have some money saved up.(Or some discretionary
savings for entrepreneurial activities?)

2\. I would allocate around 20k from my saving and hire somebody(a developer
or two) from toptal or codementor and then build the MVP. I am sure you will
find some great developers on those sites who won't mind building the MPV if
you pay them per hour. You can even negotiate a lump sum for the entire MVP
project.

3\. Then start aggressively acquiring users.

4\. Next convince the working developers to come onboard as a full time and
become technical-cofounder.

I am sure there are few caveats to this approach

This is my personal suggestions though. Take it with a grain of salt.

~~~
robbystout
Hey! Thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely consider that route, it's been
something I've been looking at in a variety of forms.

If you happen to know anyone specific that you'd recommend, I'm all ears!

------
alexskype583
I am interested. We can have the application built. I have sent you an email.
If you have not received it, you can reach me through Skype as well.

------
CryoLogic
What's your plan for acquiring users? I've built several small social
networks, and the biggest issue is always getting new users - and keeping them
active.

The technical part is more or less a front-end, a back-end and some databases.

~~~
robbystout
Want to build a big one? My plan to acquire and keep users is to create a fun,
engaging, and rewarding experience. Let me give you an example. Let's say
you're a huge fan of skateboarding. So you follow Tony Hawk on our network.
Tony post a rad pic of him doing some insane trick. Being a huge fan, you like
many other people may be thinking, "I wonder what board he's riding?" With our
network Tony can tag the board he's riding, right down to the bearings and
trucks, and you and the rest of his followers can then purchase them. Also,
consider SnapChat as a great example, the idea isn't world changing, but it is
really fun, and people respond well to fun.

If you're interested please shoot me an email telling me about yourself, the
projects you've worked on, and any examples of your work that you feel
comfortable sharing. robby@sibipix.com

~~~
ksherlock
That's an interesting idea, but why does Tony Hawk want to spend the time
tagging all the parts in his skateboard? Does he get a commission?

~~~
alexskype583
Maybe Tony Hawk's fans can do all the work in exchange for some credits which
can be used for other things.

Through gamification, tagging and user participation can be done.

------
NinjaSudo
Best of luck to ya Robby, where do you suspecy users most likely engage on
this network? That might help find a co-founder.

~~~
robbystout
Thank you! I suspect early on our key markets are going to be fitness,
fashion, and skiing, but mostly because I have the most connections in that
world, and those things are already popular.

~~~
edoceo
Suspect? That means you don't have customers or know where to find them. Prove
that first. Otherwise you're just another business guy offering nothing in
exchange for 100k+ worth of technical skill.

~~~
sixQuarks
Oh, get over yourself please. HN has this huge disdain for "business guys" but
there are tons of "hackers" that aren't worth their salt either.

This guy has already been through YC, and been at Apple for 7 years (where you
need to be a hard worker to last). His idea may or may not be good, but I can
bet he's gonna work his ass off.

~~~
edoceo
I'd say the same to tech side who obviously didn't do Customer Development and
wanted a B-side role.

Working your ass off is not sufficient to ensure success.

~~~
robbystout
By "suspect" I meant those are the customers that I can see the need already.
I understand the sentiment of needing validation to commit significant time to
an idea, but I'm also a big believer in rapid prototyping and getting
something in a limited number of users hands to work the kinks out before
going for large traction. It's the classic chicken and egg problem. Can't have
users without a product, can't build a great product without users.

------
AznHisoka
I don't exactly understand what you are building. Are you suggesting something
like RetailMeNot?

~~~
robbystout
To the best of my knowledge RetailMeNot is a coupon site. This isn't coupons
at all. Let me give you an example. Let's say you're a huge fan of
skateboarding. So you follow Tony Hawk on our network. Tony post a rad pic of
him doing some insane trick. Being a huge fan, you like many other people may
be thinking, "I wonder what board he's riding?" With our network Tony can tag
the board he's riding, right down to the bearings and trucks, and you and the
rest of his followers can then purchase them.

If you're interested please shoot me an email telling me about yourself, the
projects you've worked on, and any examples of your work that you feel
comfortable sharing. robby@sibipix.com

~~~
AznHisoka
So you aggregate all fb, Twitter etc updates of tony hawk and put them in your
app?

------
panjaro
Does location matter?

~~~
robbystout
Good question. I'm looking for someone US based, and preferably in a startup
hub. As with a lot of startups being nailed down to a location is a bit of a
negative because you often have to move based on where your investors are, or
if it's decided that an accelerator is a good route to go. Where are you
located?

~~~
panjaro
Sydney

~~~
robbystout
Please reach out to me privately, and we can see if this would be a good fit.
robby@sibipix.com

Thanks!

